# Anyone *not* do prenatal perineal stretching / massage, and *not* tear?



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm about 37 weeks along, and we haven't started perineal stretching / massage yet. With #1, I had a c-section. #2, I had a small tear that required 2 stitches (hospital VBAC). I didn't tear *at all* with #3 - my UC. We did perineal massage 6 weeks before my "due date" during the previous 2 pregnancies.

I'm just worried that because we haven't started yet, I may tear.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belchers1* 
I'm about 37 weeks along, and we haven't started perineal stretching / massage yet. With #1, I had a c-section. #2, I had a small tear that required 2 stitches (hospital VBAC). I didn't tear *at all* with #3 - my UC. We did perineal massage 6 weeks before my "due date" during the previous 2 pregnancies.

I'm just worried that because we haven't started yet, I may tear.

I have had 3 little ones, never did any massage or stretching with any of them. With the first, I did not tear at all, with the second I had one tiny tear that required one stitch, and with this last one, I didn't quite tear but did have what I guess would be called a scrape-like one spot slightly to the side that was raw and over stretched from delivery, but not actually torn. It's all healed up now.

However, I will say that all 3 of my girls were only 6lbs 5oz when they were born, so tiny babies. All three also required little pushing and once their heads were out, they just sort of slid out.


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

I didn't do perineal stretching/massage (meant to, but never got around to it...) and had no tearing with either DD2 or 3 (both big babies!).


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

I had a couple "skid marks." DD came out fast, too! No massage or anything like that.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Me!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i didnt with any of mine. only tore a little with ds1. ds2 was 9.3 lbs and dd wad 8.3. ds1 was the smallest at 7.10 (premature)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

No stretching/massage for birth...I tore with my first, but not my other two. #3 was my biggest baby by 12oz, and I didn't even have a skid mark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Never did the stretching/massage, never actually tore (2 births had "skid marks" not requiring stitches).


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Never did it. The idea kind of freaked me out









I had a small tear with my first, but not with the following three. And my babies were all 8 1/2-9 1/2 lbs.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I had a "skid mark" type laceration with my 3rd and we'd done absolutely no perineal massage. He even came very, very quickly. Not sure if the water helped or just letting my body do its own work, or perhaps all the squatting that can help the pelvic floor? At any rate, no tearing and no massage.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

It has been 29 years since I had a baby, but how is this message thing going to work? I mean really you can massage that area all you want, but exactly what is it going to do? I mean are the tissues going to relax or expand? Just curious, that's all.


----------



## MyFullHouse (Apr 23, 2010)

I've never done it. I've had 2 with no tear (first and third), 1 with a tiny tear (second), and 1 with a major tear (but that was a rushed delivery).


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

did not do it and only needed 1 stitch I think...


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I've had 4 kids, and never done it. Other than my first birth, where I ended up with an episiotomy, I've only ever had skid marks.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LVale* 
It has been 29 years since I had a baby, but how is this message thing going to work? I mean really you can massage that area all you want, but exactly what is it going to do? I mean are the tissues going to relax or expand? Just curious, that's all.

http://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/.../perineal.html


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Me, I didn't do any of that with either baby, and the second kid descended fast and hard too and didn't even get a conehead. No tearing, just some bruising, maybe a slight skid mark tear from DS1 but nothing noticeable and needing special care.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Me. I had a home waterbirth. I think that really helped me avoid tears.
I've heard mixed things about perineal massage. I'll see if I can dig up some research.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Never did it..
I only tore a bit with my 1st (only hospital birth)... nothing with my other three...


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

I am actually semi opposed to doing something like perineal massage. Either before birth or during. The potential for trauma seems to outweigh any benefit.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for all of the replies









Quote:


Originally Posted by **MamaJen** 
Me. I had a home waterbirth. I think that really helped me avoid tears.
I've heard mixed things about perineal massage. I'll see if I can dig up some research.

My UC was a waterbirth too; that could attributed to why I had no tears, and was barely even sore (baby was 8.5 pounds).

I would love to hear the mixed things you've heard about it!

I feel relieved after reading these replies. I know that if I did tear, it would only be a minor one, but I just don't feel like dealing with it at all.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homebirthing* 
The potential for trauma seems to outweigh any benefit.

Care to elaborate?









I can see how _during_ the birth, it could be traumatic (if being forced / or not with the mother's desire), but prenatally


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I've never torn. First one I got an episiotomy when I was too busy hurting to notice







(natural birth).

But the next two births I never got more than a skid mark. And one of those babies was huge...and I'm tiny. I'm too lazy to do prenatal perineal stretching and I'm glad I was, cause it doesn't seem to have been necessary anyways.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

My mother had 4 drug free natural births without any type of massage. She never tore during any of them.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Never did it, I was told it was unnecessary, and had no tearing! Just massage/support with oil as I was pushing (from my super-awesome OB!).


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Never did it, I was told it was unnecessary, and had no tearing! Just massage/support with oil as I was pushing (from my super-awesome OB!).

Hands anywhere near my vagina when I am trying push something out of it...oh my, I would have kicked that OB in the head!









I yelled at dh to quit messing around down there, but he wasn't, it was my buldging bag!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I was wondering about this myself. I had an episiotomy that tore with my vba2c, my doula suggested perineal massage to help avoid either this time around. But it sounds horribly uncomfortable and I'm not convinced it does much good, honestly.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I have never done any kind of massage or stretching. Three kids, two hospital births, one homebirth, no tearing.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

Didn't tear with #2 and #3 (both were unmed, whereas I tore with my medicated birth #1). No stretching or any prep at all.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

with number 1 I had a small episiotomy. With number 2 and 3, no massage and no tearing... ok, well, I had a "hangnail" with number 2... nothing with number 3.


----------



## JenRN (Sep 10, 2010)

I tried perineal massage once around 35 weeks (had my husband do it) and HATED it! It hurt too much, so I made him stop and we never did it again.

My first child was asynclitic, weighed 9 pounds 7 ounces, and had a 15 1/2 inch head. I only had a small skid mark that didn't require stitching.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

the whole thing grosses me out and i did not do it, lol. No tearing.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Me. Just a skid mark, _and_ she had a nuchal hand to boot. I intended to do massage, but never got around to it. I don't think I will next time, it seems more likely to introduce infection than anything.


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't have links, but my midwife told me NOT to do it because the most recent research indicated that it was not beneficial -- this was last June. I don't think I would have anyway because it weirds me out too much, but in any case I have had 2 natural births (hospital w/ midwife, then home) and only a skid mark each time.


----------



## SilverLace (Jul 22, 2010)

I didn't do it and didn't tear with any of my births.

I think the reason not to do it in pregnancy is that you can cause some damage to the tissues which actually makes them more likely to tear.

I don't think it is a good idea for everyone in labor but I think it might be good idea for people who like it or for people who have some tougher scar tissue (like from a previous epi) because that tissue is less flexible.

I do think that kegels can be of benefit in not tearing because it tones the muscle and muscles that are more toned are more responsive/flexible.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

I didn't do it and had no tears. I also did not do a water birth so that wasn't a factor.

personally i think most people tear because of purple pushing or otherwise not just going with what their body wants to do.


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

Didn't do it, never tore.

My younger son was 9 lb and had a 14.75 inch head too. I was told that's a big head.


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Never did it, I was told it was unnecessary, and had no tearing! Just massage/support with oil as I was pushing (from my super-awesome OB!).

I could have written this! With the added warm washclothes that were held snuggly aggainst my perinium(sp ?) during the end stages of pushing.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

No stretching/massage here!

Three babies and only a small skid mark with the first. All three came quickly (20 minutes pushing, 15 minutes from 4cm to baby in arms, and then 12 minutes pushing). They were 8lbs 12oz, 7lbs 13oz, and 9lbs 5oz. The last one was obviously my biggest and also had the biggest head, which was round, not molded when he was born and I couldn't believe how good I felt when he was born. No pain in my nether regions at all!


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I never did any perineal massages. I gave birth twice. With my daughter, I was in the lithotomy position and tore a little. With my son (UC) I squatted and did not tear.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
personally i think most people tear because of purple pushing or otherwise not just going with what their body wants to do.

While I would definitely agree this plays a part IME genetics/personal factors seem to be the hugest factor.

My I have had an epidural twice although the second time I wasn't flat on my back. Neither of them was in the position or the rhythm for pushing that I would have been on my own. My second birth I had no pain meds, but still was on a bed (again not laying down though) where I didn't want to be, I wanted to be upright... so not listening to my body directly.

And yet no tears. I should've from a statistical perspective, torn at least with my first. My third was over 9lbs with a large head and again an epidural for birth and no tears even though I "should" have if you just look at the birth variables.

But pushing over an intact perineum my body does really really well







I can't really take credit for that, it just is.

Going into labour on the other hand... well... I'm 3 for 3 with having (twice medically necessary, once for prolonged SROM) an induction.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
personally i think most people tear because of purple pushing or otherwise not just going with what their body wants to do.

I think it just depends on the person. I've had two homebirths, I pushed however I wanted, and I had a first degree tear with my first and a second degree tear that took forever to heal with my 2nd, and he was a waterbirth. Both smallish babies (7 lbs 3 oz) and no shoulder issues, nuchal hands, posterior babies, etc. I'd love to skip the tearing this time around but I'm not holding my breath. Not doing any perineal massage either.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homebirthing* 
I am actually semi opposed to doing something like perineal massage. Either before birth or during. The potential for trauma seems to outweigh any benefit.

I don't get it. What potential for trauma? We're talking about massage here, it's gentle and you generally do it to yourself...seems highly unlikely to cause any kind of injury.

OP, both of my babies were born 5 weeks early, so I had done little or no perineal massage prior to my births. I didn't tear, but my babies were small, 5#2 and 6#8.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

I did not tear with my son - he was 8 lbs 3 oz and was a water birth. I birthed his head slowly but I really feel that the water helped.


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

I had a 4th degree tear with my first. I attribute that largely to the episiotomy the doctor performed against my wishes.

The second time around I delivered an 8lb 8oz baby with absolutely no tearing.

In neither case did I do pre-delivery message and stretching. In the second pregnancy, I was even told my an OB (before I switched to the midwives at my birthing clinic) that because of the scar tissue from my first tear, it was almost guaranteed that I would tear again and it would be even worse than the first time. Obviously that was not the case.

I attribute my tear-free delivery to birthing position (hands and knees), unmedicated pushing, and the fact that the midwife and doula placed warm wet wash cloths on my perineum during the ring of fire stage, as well as helped me to breath through that stage so I didn't rush her on out. Would pre-stretching have helped? Perhaps. But you can't really get any better than tear-free... so I'm not too worried about it.









I'd say that if you don't really have a history of tearing much, then you should be fine. How do plan to labor and deliver?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I did a little bit with DD1 and had a hospital birth - I had lots of 1st and 2nd degree tears (she was malpositioned and came out weird)

I did none with DD2 and had a home waterbirth with no tearing at all.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of the replies!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybaby333* 
How do plan to labor and deliver?

We are having another UC, with a pool to labor / birth in if I feel the need, which I assume I will! The water was wonderful to me last time around!


----------



## harli (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a small internal tear with my first. My perineum was supported by a great OB, no outside tearing. My second's head was born before the doc ever made it in and he did virtually nothing, no tearing at all. I've never done any type of massage or perineal stretching.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I hated to perennial massage, and only did it once ever. A slight "skid mark" with DD1 (95th percentile head!) and no tears with DD2 (8 lbs, 1 oz.) I did get two first degree tears from the manual placenta extraction, but still not bad!


----------



## mrs.t (May 10, 2010)

I didn't do any massage, and I sooo wished I did on the day I gave birth because DS was not. coming. out. I had an awesome midwife who did some hot, moist compresses in the area and was helping to stretch me (I do not know how she did it, but DH was watching and he said it was really amazing) while in labor, which HURT really bad. I ended up pushing for much longer than if I had been a little less tight in that area. Overall, I ended up with a really minor tear that the MW stitched (only 2 stitches) because she figured it was better than scarring. But it ended up being nothing, I didn't even feel it.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Didn't do the massage with either children and they came out just fine, no tears and minutes of pushing.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

My first daughter was born with the assistance of forceps and had a 90% head and I didn't tear at all - did no perineal massage ever.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I never did any perenial message or stetching with any of my pregnancies. So far I've never had so much as a small tear with my 5 babies. I pushed for 45 minutes with my oldest and nothing. My next 4 came out with a few pushes. I do think counter pressure and warm compresses helped while I was pushing.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I didn't do the massage with my second, but I believe if she hadn't come so dang fast that I would not have torn. If I had been able to "control" pushing, it would have been fine. But she came very, very fast. (I was cut with my first, with my second, my scar tissue opened and I had 2 very small tears aside from the reopening)


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belchers1* 
We are having another UC, with a pool to labor / birth in if I feel the need, which I assume I will! The water was wonderful to me last time around!


In that case, I think you would be absolutely fine to skip it. I'm really of the mindset that your emotional condition and physical position are really what make the difference in cases like these. I'm guessing you will feel relaxed and free to do whatever your body tells you during your labor. Because of that you have a good chance of not tearing since your body will let you know how you should be pushing to get your baby out. (Your body WANTS to get the baby out safely, and with as minimal damage to you as possible. KWIM?) Plus, water is relaxing... and a relaxed perineum is a stretchy one, I'd imagine.


----------



## jenmn (Nov 11, 2006)

I did not do any prenatal perineal stretching or massage during either pregnancy and had no tearing during either birth. First birth was a hospital birth pushing on my back for two hours and a 9 pound baby, second birth was a home waterbirth and a 9.5 pound baby.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Never did the perineal massage. The idea of me or anyone pulling on my sensitive parts makes me ill. No tearing with any of the three births.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I've had four pregnancies and only tried the stretching/massage with baby #2 because we were talking about it in our childbirth class.

#1- Tiny tear, a few stitches
#2- No tear
#3- No tear
#4- No tear


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

I just delivered a 10 lb. 2 oz. baby 5 days ago. I went from 5 cm. to delivered in 23 minutes. Her head was 14.5" around, and I had an intact perineum. I did not do any massage. She was my 7th delivery. I had a small tear with repair with my first one, but not with any of the others. I think more of it has to do with genetics than anything. Some women get stretch marks to varying degrees, or wrinkle to varying degrees as they get older, and it's just luck of the draw in my opinion. Perineums are no different.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

no perenial massage here- but tore just abit with #4 (uc) because...I pushed. I am such an impatient woman. I didn't wait for my body to do it.
My biggest baby, 11lbs (uc2) was a bear to get out, but no massage and no tearing. Its amazing how elastic everything is down there!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Mine were 8lbs 15oz, 8lbs10z and 7lbs 4oz. I had minor "skid' marks with all three. No perineal massage/stretching, no tearing that required suturing either.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I feel pretty confident that I won't tear now







I'll have to come back and update - hopefully that will be SOON!


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Coming back to say that I had my baby on Monday, and did not tear







We only did the perineal massage twice I think...? For any future births, we will not even consider the need! Thanks for all of the input here!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I never did it and I had an 8lb baby and no tears! I was in shock when the midwife told me that.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I never did massage. I tore a bit with my first and third (7 lb 1 oz and 7 lb 14 oz, respectively) and not with my second (8 lb 12 oz). Go figure.

I think it had ot do with how fast the baby was born. With #1 they kept screaming at me to push, push, PUSH because his heartrate was dropping precipitously. With #2, I breathed him out in maybe 5 or 8 minutes, no pressure. (Who am I kidding? I screamed him out, as I did all my babies, but without conscious pushing)

With #3, they say I pushed for under 3 minutes. No one was yelling at me to push, but they WERE trying to push me up onto the bed even though I wanted nothing more than to have baby come right where I was, standing up, and I think I was consciously pushing him out to decide the issue.

Yes, I am so DONE with that practice.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I didn't do any stretching/massage at all, and didn't tear a bit with a 10lb 2oz baby


----------



## DCMama01 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belchers1* 
I'm about 37 weeks along, and we haven't started perineal stretching / massage yet. With #1, I had a c-section. #2, I had a small tear that required 2 stitches (hospital VBAC). I didn't tear *at all* with #3 - my UC. We did perineal massage 6 weeks before my "due date" during the previous 2 pregnancies.

I'm just worried that because we haven't started yet, I may tear.

No tearing with my one and only and I didnt do any massage/stretching. I had a great birthing team coaching me along during the pushing phase who applied warm compresses. Born at home.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

3 kids, never did the perineal massage.

1st- no tear- hospital birth 7lbs 6oz
2nd- a small "skid mark" he shot out like a cannon- home water birth 7lbs 8oz
3rd- no tear- hospital birth 8lbs 7oz


----------



## citymagnolia (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine both around 8 lbs and I didn't tear with either one. Second was a fast birth, too! I didn't do peri stretching or massage with either one.


----------

